
Show HN: CleverPay – All-in-one tool to handle in-app purchases - dkzlv
https://cleverpay.io/
======
dkzlv
Hi there, hackers.

CleverPay handles everything regarding in-app purchases for iOS and Android.
It consists of two things:

\- a website, that lets you run automated sales, discount campaigns,
experiment with payment page design, lets you swap products and even change
your business model — all without ever updating the app

\- and great open-sourced SDKs, that simplify the process of purchasing an in-
app product down to a single method with all the important stuff going on
under the hood (remote validation, fraud prevention, status updates etc.).

Will be glad if you gave us some feedback :)

